
Rook: Opne Source Cloud-Native Storage Orchestration for Kubernetes - ArtWomb
https://rook.io/
======
ArtWomb
Intro to Rook from KubeCon 2018

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwVsFHy2EdE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwVsFHy2EdE)

